# HO scale pinstripe decals???



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Does anyone know of a source for HO scale pinstripe decals?

Dan


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Dan, http://members.optusnet.com.au/pattosplace/ I suggest getting stripes for HO, 1/43 and maybe 1/32 scale. The smallest stripes on the HO sheet are a total waste IMO. They are too close to cut apart and even if you could they are so narrow and fragile I couldn't deal with them. Nimble fingers could probably use the second smallest ones. Good luck.

Steve


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Dan if you just need it for yourself an easy trick is to sandwich two x-acto blades in the holder, then you can cut near hairline-thin pieces out of automotive pinstriping. I do this to trim out the window frames in Lexan bodies, it looks awesome and is super easy to apply.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

SwamperGene said:


> Dan if you just need it for yourself an easy trick is to sandwich two x-acto blades in the holder, then you can cut near hairline-thin pieces out of automotive pinstriping. I do this to trim out the window frames in Lexan bodies, it looks awesome and is super easy to apply.


 Thanks, Gene. I was actually looking for them for some Lead Sled samples I was working on for the factory...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

LEAD SLED SAMPLES.........PINSTRIPING.........I'M LIKING WHAT I'M HEARING and I cannot wait to preorder these babies.
thanks Dan.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

sethndaddy said:


> LEAD SLED SAMPLES.........PINSTRIPING.........I'M LIKING WHAT I'M HEARING and I cannot wait to preorder these babies.
> thanks Dan.


 Don't be disappointed if pinstripes aren't in the first release...


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

If you can't get pinstripes, how about


"Praise the Lowered"

on the quarter panels or maybe on the trunk?

Marty


----------

